# Arcadia Stretch LED



## Simon jones

Help! I've purchased 2 90cm Arcadia stretch LED's for my 180 litre hi-tech tank. Together they have about 70 watts. I can't find any PAR information on this particular size? Any help would be good.


----------



## darren636

Would be interested in your view of the lights, photos etc.  do they look as bright as your other lights?  ( if you have any)


----------



## OllieNZ

darren636 said:


> Would be interested in your view of the lights, photos etc.  do they look as bright as your other lights?  ( if you have any)


I did a review of the 60cm its in the lighting section somewhere.


----------



## OllieNZ

Simon jones said:


> Help! I've purchased 2 90cm Arcadia stretch LED's for my 180 litre hi-tech tank. Together they have about 70 watts. I can't find any PAR information on this particular size? Any help would be good.


The Aqua Essentials website has a par x distance thingy on the product page


----------



## darren636

OllieNZ said:


> I did a review of the 60cm its in the lighting section somewhere.


 I read that chap, ta


----------



## Simon jones

The PAR info on the Aqua essentials site relates to the 50cm version. 

They haven arrived yet! Eeek lol


----------



## OllieNZ

Simon jones said:


> The PAR info on the Aqua essentials site relates to the 50cm version.
> 
> They haven arrived yet! Eeek lol


I think the par is the same just longer if that makes sense


----------



## Simon jones

The 50cm one is 18 watts. The 90cm is 35! Maybe there's some mathematical solution haha


----------



## Bertie

I have two of these for my Rio180...been running them for a couple of days and they seem ok the light reaches the bottom fine and they bring the colour of the fish out really well..I will try and take some photo later or tomorrow


----------



## OllieNZ

Simon jones said:


> The 50cm one is 18 watts. The 90cm is 35! Maybe there's some mathematical solution haha


The leds are the same and spaced the same so the par in a given area under the lamp should be the same.


----------



## Bertie

Here is a quick photo...sorry about the quality of the pic I just took it quickly


----------



## Bertie

oops!! here it is!!


----------



## OllieNZ

My review
Arcadia CS60F, mini review. | UK Aquatic Plant Society
and the light in its current home


----------



## Simon jones

Thanks Bertie! Great looking tank. I'll post a pic of mine once I fit them.


----------



## Simon jones

Cheers Ollie!


----------



## kirk

I'm impressed with the colours bertie nice tank too mate.


----------



## Simon jones

Just installed both bars. Pretty impressed with the output and colour rendition. Have ordered another so i can have an extra blast for 3 hours at midday.


----------



## Ian_lawton

Do these dim on and off?


----------



## OllieNZ

Ian_lawton said:


> Do these dim on and off?


No just two on/off switches one for the moon light and one for the main light.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Colour rendition looks good on your photos, is it similar to Arcadia plant pro T5 or other - how are the reds?


----------



## Simon jones

Like a combo of 10000k & gro-lux. Reds are a little flat, overall quite natural.


----------



## ian_m

Went to Arcadia to look for more details and their site has been hacked....


----------



## OllieNZ

I pulled mine to bits and added dual timers. Ill do a how to in the diy section if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wallace

OllieNZ said:


> I pulled mine to bits and added dual timers. Ill do a how to in the diy section if anyone is interested.




Deffinately !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieNZ

Arcadia Stretch LED Dual Timer Installation | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Done


----------



## Simon jones




----------



## Simon jones

Heres my setup. I run 2 for 8 hours with the 3rd coming on for a 3 hour 'blast' at midday.


----------



## Anthony89

How are you getting on with these lights? Ive just installed one 120cm on my tank. Its abit dimm though. May have to get another. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

Almost identical to the fluval aqualife leds looking at them. the fluvals have some red leds too which add a nice colur and seriously slim line


----------



## Simon jones

I have 3 on my 180 litre tank. Growth is good, although no where as robust as it was with the twin 39 watt lumiere.


----------



## willsy

Hi

I have eco aquas at the moment and was thinking of getting one of these too as my light is a bit dim (even for a low tech low maintenece tank). Just wondered if they give a good ripple effect link the aqua rays?

Cheers Will


----------



## OllieNZ

Don't know what the aquarays are like but yes the arcadias do provide a good shimmer


----------



## sanj

I have an 18w one on a breeding tank (30"x12"x15" h), PAR was very moderate around 30 at the substrate which is fine for most plants. I always get confused over whether having multiple of the same leds would have a cumulative effect or the same. Unfortunately I dont have a larger model to check against. I would assume that the larger models which may be on deeper tanks must be able to maintain PAR of around 30 otherwise I dont see why Arcadia would have put them on market.


----------



## OllieNZ

They just get longer Sanj the led density doesn't change I have a 60 and one of the guys at work has the 90 and I compared them side by side and there was no difference in the size or distance between the leds it's just longer.


----------



## willsy

Thanks a lot guys they look like just the ticket!

I'll give one a whirl...

Cheers

Will


----------



## greenmac75

Hi Simon, just wondering if your still using the stretch and if your hairgrass grew with them or with lights you previously had?


----------

